# Random shots (pic heavy, its been a while.)



## Hooker771 (May 15, 2010)

Well I cant let Nate be the only on posting in this forum.

I used a canon xs and the mpe-65 with the light ring. You can see the ring in the spiders eys.







This is a 7 photo stack of an Orchids inners





Jumping spider on some small chain links





Im not sure what this is but i loved the all black look. May be the bad boy of the bug world.










7 pics stacked using zerene stacker





Dew drop on a blade of grass





What big eyes you have.





Last one. I found these little guys hatching out under a leaf. They were so small I didnt even see the critters when I took the shot I was focusing on the larvae and got lucky. I think its some kind of leaf hopper baby? You can see they have red eyes and their backs slope up at the edges. At first I tought maybe ladybugs, but their not.  THese were about the size of a ball point pen head.


----------



## leftypony (May 15, 2010)

those spider pictures are going to haunt me tonight ... great shots though!


----------



## Dallmeyer (May 15, 2010)

wow. Picture #4. Good pictures.


----------



## D-B-J (May 15, 2010)

beautiful shots! Where's nikons version of this lens?!?


----------



## NateS (May 15, 2010)

Great shots.  Love the second one from the end.  Great closeup of the jumper.  I know how small those guys are so that's impressive to get that close with such great detail.


----------



## PerfectlyFlawed (May 17, 2010)

Last shot is awesome.... the spiders.... ugh.... *cringes*


----------



## Micah (May 18, 2010)

I love #7.


----------



## AnaBo (May 18, 2010)

that spider's eyes look like wet ink!!


----------



## dak1b (May 19, 2010)

the spider shots r sik! what lens u use?


----------

